# Anal science and my career plan.



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

Anal science is short for analytical science if you're wondering. Today in school (yes I had to school on my birthday :dry we got a class free to explore career options. The career guidance helped me find the perfect course and today I came up with my career plan (yes I came up with a career plan on my birthday :dry:, I'm also hiding up in my room from my crazy family because they scare me and insist on throwing me dumb parties the same way every year since I was a kid, yes that is completely sad :dry. I want to see what you think of the plan.

Next year I'll be filling in my CAO for college and I know what course I'm going to be doing and it's in the college I've wanted to go to since I was about twelve, I've went to about 6 opening days, not exaggerating, but this course is rare and I never heard of it, it's a bachelours degree and all. 

Basically my plan is to get into college easy, the analytical science course is 100 points less than the course I wanted to do before since nobody's really doing it. Very, very, very happy with that fact. This course suits me down to the ground as well and can open up to huge demands for lots of different jobs that all interest me very much.

So since we're in a recession, I'm going to get the money for college by myself instead of depending on my parents. The course will take me eight years, I'll be 25 by the time I finally get my goal, the course itself is four years but I'm aiming for a phd so I can be Dr. Assbiscuits :tongue: so that's another three years, the other year is going towards a course I'm doing for chemistry since I dropped science for art two years back. Which doesn't bother me and it's good I kept art because I wish for that to be a means of making money while I'm in college.

By the time I'm done with college etc the recession will be over in Ireland, hopefully lol :sad:. But while I'm studying and working towards my goal I'll be writing and painting and doing a bit of photography on the side. I've already written my first book and I'm getting it published, so I have a head start. I've painted a couple of paintings, too and hopefully I'll have a few part-time jobs here and there if I'm stuck for money, if my books does well I'm paying the fee for my college course, which is next year/in two years anyway. If it doesn't of course my parents will pay for me, but I want to learn what's it's like to be independent because I've been babied my whole life, which is why I'm having a party that suitable for a child.

So is this a good career plan? :happy:


----------



## sheepsclothing (Feb 2, 2010)

Wow! That course is an interesting degree and it sounds very useful. It's not DCU or UCD is it? They have interesting programs!

It sounds like a well thought out plan and if your planning is any indication, you are on the right track! It's impressive that you want to be independent and make every attempt at that.....what a great start.

Also, Happy Birthday and I hope the child-like party is over quickly.

Coming back for the Chem should not be too bad...it is just one year? Keeping the art was a good move, you have to keep balance in your life.

Choosing a degree that is so interdisciplinary is excellent and will prepare you better than some other more specific and, perhaps, less flexible options. Had this degree/course been available to me, I would have jumped on it. :laughing:


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

I love analytical science!

It sounds like an awesome plan, now all you have to do is make sure you can execute it. :happy:


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

I really thought by the title that you were going to be studying people's anuses (ani?)...That's all I really had to say (for now) :laughing:


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

Haha I see why you like ISTJ's so much.


----------



## WNF (Dec 23, 2009)

assbiscuits is into anal science. who woulda thought? :laughing:


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

I know the joke practically writes itself and it was probably intentional, but judging by the thread title, I thought your career plan was to become a proctologist.


----------



## IntoTheTwilight (Feb 1, 2010)

Your title drew me into this thread:wink:

I think you have a good plan there. If you find your heart is in the art and photography, follow it. You'll have your degree, maybe more than one, to fall back on.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

sheepsclothing said:


> Wow! That course is an interesting degree and it sounds very useful. It's not DCU or UCD is it? They have interesting programs!
> 
> It sounds like a well thought out plan and if your planning is any indication, you are on the right track! It's impressive that you want to be independent and make every attempt at that.....what a great start.
> 
> ...


Yup, dcu, are you Irish or something sheepy? 

Yup, it ended quickly, I fell asleep and when I woke up they were all gone, but I earned 320 euro from them and now I feel bad I was kind of distant lol :crying:

Yup, just one year, I have to talk about it with my career guidance teacher though, I could take on chemistry and learn it myself, I learn best by myself (I think most would if they were given the chance). So that would mean I could have a phd by the time I'm 24 and I could be an author/painter/photographer, too :crying:. That's my dream, so I hope I can do that, if I could have that all so early, that would be more than a dream come through.



> Had this degree/course been available to me, I would have jumped on it. :laughing


Why what are you doing now? 

Thanks for your post :happy:


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

SeekJess said:


> Haha I see why you like ISTJ's so much.


How do you mean? :happy:


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

assbiscuits said:


> How do you mean? :happy:


you have a plan... you think ahead of the game, as do I. A lot of people live in the moment, and don't do any planning for the future.


----------



## sheepsclothing (Feb 2, 2010)

assbiscuits said:


> Yup, dcu, are you Irish or something sheepy?
> 
> Yup, it ended quickly, I fell asleep and when I woke up they were all gone, but I earned 320 euro from them and now I feel bad I was kind of distant lol :crying:
> 
> ...


Assbiccuits -- 

DCU, cool! I have a friend that wanted to study in Ireland, so we got a chance to look at the good schools, DCU included. I'm Irish in my heart :tongue: and there is a *little* in my family, but not a lot :laughing:. Actually the Irish I know always get the biggest kick out of the nicer Americans, so we always get on very well. We won't talk about the stereotypical Americans on the other hand... :tongue::tongue:

320 euro? That IS pretty good, damn. Don't feel bad, you are not a kid and they obviously think a lot of you!

Your dream rocks and it's a worthy pursuit, nothing there sounds crazy for someone smart and driven. You'll be just fine!

What about photography, what are you into? What do you shoot with?

Now? I studied mechanical engineering at university and have been in IT for some time (go figure). Now, I'm driven to get my master's in business administration...well, health care actually where I can do the most good _and_ be around people.


----------

